
Windows 10 Observations - numo16
http://www.lhotka.net/weblog/Windows10Observations.aspx
======
dlu
"Win8 apps that use the AppBar are going to need to be rewritten to avoid it.
The AppBar is really hard to bring up in touch mode..."

This was always the infuriating part of making a Win8 app, the guidelines were
terrible and you could either follow them to try and feel like a native app
(with a sucky UX) or you could tweak them or invent your own, which made your
app feel like a one-off with a steeper learning curve

